# On Friday we rescued Ullana's cousin Vanessa!



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Now I finally can share my exciting news with you! Have been very busy the last two weeks. 
Well, it's a long story but try to keep it as short as possible!

Since April my breeder has tried to get Ullana's 11 days younger cousin Vanessa out of a bad home. When she sold her four years ago she didn't know or expect that the lady would breed with her and sell her after it. Vanessa has stayed in three different homes in her short life.

Then in April we first found her advertisement on the internet. The lady wanted to sell her for 1,800,-€. I contacted her because she hung up when my breeder tried to talk to her on the phone. 
We had a long conversation but I told her that 1,800,- are too much for a four years old female and she had four litters at this time.
I felt very sad and dissappointed because I couldn't help her.

Well, last Sunday then, I got a call from my breeder again. She found Vanessa's advertisement on the internet! I called her immediately and the lady could remember our last call in April. We negotiated an appropriated price this time and made a contract. 
Last Friday we planned to meet in the middle of our cities to transfer the poor, little girl. 
She also told me that Vanessa had three puppies two weeks ago and all had died after six days. 
All week I felt so bad and sad and waited for Friday. My husband Sven and me met her and we bought Vanessa. 
She's in a very bad condition, very thin and sad looking. But she liked me from the first moment we met and stayed on my lap while we did all formalities.
When we went homy by car, she didn't like to stay in a box so I carried her in Ullana's bag on my lap without any problems. 
In the car she started shaking her head and scratching her left ear. I was very concerned about this but couldn't see anything in her ears.
When we got home we went to our vet immediately and he found mites in both of her ears and an infection in her left ear. 
While cleaning she started crying because she must have it for a long time!
The last two nights Vanessa couldn't sleep my mom told me. She's staying at my parents now because the risk of danger for Ullana. 

We only wanted to help my breeder to get her out of those horrible place. But now we really fell in love with that little sweetheart. 
My breeder wanted to give her to an older lady but now we're not sure what to do! 
The first meeting with Ullana and Vanessa went very well, she only growled a little bit but I think that's nothing serious.
I never planned a second dog ...! What do you suggest to do? 

Here are the first photos from Friday!


















After the transfer before going home








Yesterday afternoon in my parents yard! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Alexa, what a wonderful story in many ways, though sad in others! 
You alone can make this decision w/Sven---but I am betting Ullana will have a new sister and I so hope that happens! I know she would get used to the new member w/time and the assurance that she isn't being replaced. You have your parents nearby to help out as well which would be a blessing! So since you asked I say "go for it w/your whole heart as long as you and Sven are on the same page."
I will be holding my breath and praying for wisdom!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Alexa said:


> My breeder wanted to give her to an older lady but now we're not sure what to do!
> The first meeting with Ullana and Vanessa went very well, she only growled a little bit but I think that's nothing serious.
> I never planned a second dog ...! What do you suggest to do?
> Alexandra :wub:


I say KEEP HER.....two are so much fun..... I was only going to have one after losing both of my Maltese in January, but alas, I have two because my friend couldn't keep her new male pup due to emergency surgery.....it was a blessing, I love him to pieces and they both make me laugh every day. He's been so good for Gi'mme too....I vote for KEEPING Vanessa....it was meant to be.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Alexa, you are an angel! Just follow your heart...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's brilliant news! So glad that girl is out of a bad home!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Alexa,

I'm so glad that you were able to help this poor little baby. You and your husband will have to decide what to do... but she looks like she fits right into your family. :wub::wub: Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think Vanessa found her new home, personally. I have three fluffs, so I am all in favor of a bigger family. I truly doubt that you would ever regret taking her in. Best wishes to all four of you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes , so glad to hear she's out of a bad home. No doubt when her ears are better and she feels at home (yours or another good home) she won't look so sad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Alexa -- it's so wonderful that you were able to get Vanessa out of this terrrible situation. 

As far as keeping her, only you and your husband know in your hearts if you will be happy having 2 fluffs.

Sending prayers for you and for Vanessa.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexandra - I'm so devastated reading what that poor girl went through. All those homes and breedings.:smmadder: And to read about her latest puppies all dying.:smcry::smcry: Obviously all they wanted to do was make money from the pups - and they lost their lives because of people's ignorance and greed. So heartbreaking. :crying:You must have been beside yourself when you made the first call and couldn't rescue her. And asking all that money for her.:angry: It's like Vanessa was being held hostage. 
Alexandra -- you have given Vanessa life.:wub: Really. I feel like it's a new birth for her and a new start that she should have had at the beginning but didn't. What do I think? I think she's yours.:tender: She's beautiful. Looks so much like Ullana and at least in your home she'll never be used like she was before and you'll know that. She'll just be loved. I can't imagine her with anyone else. :ThankYou: for saving her. She might have been the one not to survive a future delivery. Hope her ears get better. I'm assuming your vet is giving her a good going over especially since she recently gave birth.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

How wonderful of you! Vanessa is a very lucky little lady to have so many care enough about her to get her out of this horrible situation.

I have three pups now and we absolutely love it. They are great companions for each other. I'm sure you will make the best decision for you, Sven, Ullana and Vanessa.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh my Alexandra!!! Thank you so much for rescuing Ullana's little cousin out of that horrible place! I can't believe that poor baby had to go through so many hear aches and even ear mites! Losing her little babies must have been so devastating. I hate people who live for this greed!!!! :angry:

I guess keeping her or not would have to be a decision you and Sven make. Weigh the positives and the negatives and then make an informed decision together. I can see that she looks like she is starting to fit in well with Ullana. Maybe I would wait until she gets completely better and give them a week together at home to see how they get along. If you decide to keep her, you want to make sure that Ullana feels comfortable with this decision too.

My biggest concern when getting a second fluff was the traveling expenses. After I found out that both fluffs fit in one SturdiBag and pay only 1 ticket, I made the leap! :w00t: I know you guys like to travel a lot so this might be one of your concerns.

I think an experienced person with malts like you can be the only person to give her the home she deserves! :wub: I'm sure Ullana's breeder would also be over the top if you decide to keep her. 

I can already see two princesses in your home.... :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so glad you have her with you....(kind of). When will she come to your home? The poor pup has been passed around so much, I think she should stay somewhere for a longer period of time - at least to heal her body and soul. You are probably the more experienced with maltese than the other lady.  soooooo.....I guess it's YOU. :innocent:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh so glad you got her out of there!!! whatever you decide to do, I will keep sweet Vanessa in my thoughts!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All those puppies such a short time..Poor baby,thankfully she's out of that place and survived. She sure looks happy now...
Sounds like she was bred a lot ,like my Bitsy was before we got her...
I hadn't planned on keeping Rylee and Bitsy...I planned on rescuing and helping them find a good home through rescue since I already had 3 dogs but they won me over and I couldn't bear to part w/ them... Now they're velcroed to me,liek my first three are...
What ever you both decide, we all know you're thinking of what's best for all fluffs and people involved...♥


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little girl. :crying: I think you should give it some thought, and do you feel comfortable with. I know if you don't feel ready for another, between you and her breeder you will find a perfect home for her. But then maybe she has already found it  :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Follow your heart, beautiful girl!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is beautiful! I suggest you take that little sweetie into your home and love all her bad memories away. Thank you for getting her out of that horrible place.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It is up to you, but you know in your heart what is best. I'm so glad you saved her, poor thing.:wub::wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I think it is wonderful that you stepped to help Vanessa. However, I am very upset at your "breeder". In my opinion, your "breeder" shows one of the most identifying features of a backyard breeder, selling a dog as a pet without a spay/neuter contract or having the dog altered before selling it. No reputable breeder would ever do so. How else can a reputable breeder assure that the dog they have bred will not be used/abused for breeding and, therefore, add to the number of homeless pets? At least she kept tabs on Vanessa and recognized that she was in trouble. I hope she never makes this mistake again. I also lament the fact that money exchanged hands, this only encourages these greed breeders as this is their main goal, the making of money. However, I understand that there seems to be no other way at that point but to buy her. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Bless you Alexandra for getting Vanessa out of that situation. She is such a sweet little girl!! Keep us posted on your decision. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> I think it is wonderful that you stepped to help Vanessa. However, I am very upset at your "breeder". In my opinion, your "breeder" shows one of the most identifying features of a backyard breeder, *selling a dog as a pet without a spay/neuter contract or having the dog altered before selling it.* No reputable breeder would ever do so. How else can a reputable breeder assure that the dog they have bred will not be used/abused for breeding and, therefore, add to the number of homeless pets? At least she kept tabs on Vanessa and recognized that she was in trouble. I hope she never makes this mistake again. I also lament the fact that money exchanged hands, this only encourages these greed breeders as this is their main goal, the making of money. However, I understand that there seems to be no other way at that point but to buy her. Good luck with your decision.


I understand where you are coming from Gigi, but please be gentle here. We do not know IF the breeder had a spay/neuter contract. Perhaps she did and it was violated by an unscrupulous buyer that she trusted. Labeling her as a BYB seems premature if we are uncertain of the circumstances. Maybe she was sold as a "show potential" and thus unaltered. Just sayin'.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh i am so happy that she is out of that place. thanks to you. she is darling :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I think it is wonderful that you stepped to help Vanessa. However, I am very upset at your "breeder". In my opinion, your "breeder" shows one of the most identifying features of a backyard breeder, selling a dog as a pet without a spay/neuter contract or having the dog altered before selling it. No reputable breeder would ever do so. How else can a reputable breeder assure that the dog they have bred will not be used/abused for breeding and, therefore, add to the number of homeless pets? At least she kept tabs on Vanessa and recognized that she was in trouble. I hope she never makes this mistake again. I also lament the fact that money exchanged hands, this only encourages these greed breeders as this is their main goal, the making of money. However, I understand that there seems to be no other way at that point but to buy her. Good luck with your decision.


Gigi, I think the same about backyard breeders, I totally agree with your opinion!
However I have to rectify your opinion about Ullana's and Vanessa's breeder, she is a very reputable breeder here in Germany (she breeds under the VDH, german biggest dog club) and never sells her dogs to backyard breeders. 
In Vanessa's case she sold her to a private person including all required papers and contract. However she didn't know or get informed about the sale of Vanessa because the buyer lived around five hours in distance from her.
So the lady oppose to the contract and sold her to a backyard breeder. After a few months my breeder got informed about the sale and went to a lawyer to get her back. The contract contained the prohibition of sale to others. But people are doing forbidden things and the period of time had been run off so she had no chance to get her back by court. Unfortunately laws are like this!
I really understand what you mean but this case is so special and sad that my breeder couldn't do anything. 
We're endlessly happy and relieved that I could make a contract with the backyard breeder and buy her back! 
I even got her without her show papers, the backyard breeder only gave me a copy of them. But I've taken them because she didn't want to sell her to me with the originals. 
Now we'll sue her with all those information we have! It'll be a long way but the most imortant thing is that Vanessa is safe now! 

Gigi, please don't judge about people, my breeder is a wonderful and very thoughtful breeder! Would wish there're more of those reliably person here!

Thanks for your comment, too, Sandi! 

Please keep your fingers crossed that we can stop those lady in breeding dogs in that horribly way!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Dear Alexa, sorry for the late notice about Vanessa. She's such a cute girl and she seems to get along pretty well with and the family. I would say, listen to your heart and made a good choice for both of you. If you really felt some connection with Vanessa, go ahead and talk to your breeder to see if you could keep her.

I always believed that its not us who choose the dogs but its them who chose us. When I went to see Jasmine last time I never thought I'd be ending up with her as my 2nd dog


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Alexa I love that picture of you both..you sure are pretty.

I think she's yours now, but if you think having two fluffs is too much for you I would be the first to understand, as I don't think I can manage having two. They are a lot of work and dedication and you have to really want to have a second dog. She is beautiful! It breaks my heart to see that people do not have the love for these fluffs like we do here. :angry:For all of her pups to die...what does that say? I think it speaks volumes to how they were caring for her. I know you will take the time you need to make your decision carefully. Everyone loves a happy ending, don't they? I hope Vanessa and Ulana become best buddies. And you know what is right for you. 

Dianne


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Alexandra!!

Oh gosh what a story! So sad that Vanessa had to endure such sadness but I'm so happy she is in loving hands now. I say if she is bonding with you, Sven and Ullana and she seems comfortable with all of you then keep her! We all know how good you and hubby are to Ullana. Vanessa would surely fit right in with your family. 

Keep us updated on what you decide. Vanessa is a beauty and I applaud you for helping to save her precious life! 

XOXO


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

God bless you Alexa for getting that beautiful girl out of such a horrid place. If you are in love with her, and you can tell that it will enrich Ullana's life to have a sister, then I'm in agreement with Pat. This girl has been through so much and needs to be with an experienced Maltese mommy and daddy. She deserves the best and I know you would make sure she gets it with you.

Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexa said:


> Gigi, I think the same about backyard breeders, I totally agree with your opinion!
> However I have to rectify your opinion about Ullana's and Vanessa's breeder, she is a very reputable breeder here in Germany (she breeds under the VDH, german biggest dog club) and never sells her dogs to backyard breeders.
> In Vanessa's case she sold her to a private person including all required papers and contract. However she didn't know or get informed about the sale of Vanessa because the buyer lived around five hours in distance from her.
> So the lady oppose to the contract and sold her to a backyard breeder. After a few months my breeder got informed about the sale and went to a lawyer to get her back. The contract contained the prohibition of sale to others. But people are doing forbidden things and the period of time had been run off so she had no chance to get her back by court. Unfortunately laws are like this!
> ...


Alexandra - thanks for clearing things up about your breeder. I had remembered that you went to a good breeder so I was perplexed at how this all happened in your first post so thanks for clarifying. How's Vanessa doing today?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Alexa, That is so wonderful of you to rescue Vanessa! It feels meant to be for you to be a family if it feels right to you. She's a sweetie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

First of all, I love the pictures, Alexandra! You look beautiful, as always. And, Vanessa looks so at home in your arms.

Also, both Ullana and Vanessa look so content in the picture at your parents home. Great picture.

I'm sure most of us here would love to see Vanessa's new home be with you, Sven, and Ullana. However, only you and Sven will know what is best for all of you. 

If it were me, it would be important that another dog would be compatible with Snowball's personality. For instance, I've often thought that I would never want for a newly adopted dog to be the pack leader over Snowball. I wouldn't want another fluff trying to take priority over where Snowball snuggles on the bed with me and Felix. It might sound like a little thing, but, I understand it can end up being a big problem.

My other thought is that I think you travel a lot. I do have a feeling that things would work out for you ... but, only you know what is best for everyone. If Ullana and Vanessa need a pet sitter, is that a problem for the sitter to watch two fluffs instead of one? Probably not, but, something to consider.

I think you made mention that an older woman was interested in adopting Vanessa. I guess I be asking how much older. As in *young enough* to outlive Vanessa? There is a big difference in someone who is older in their sixties ... then as older in their nineties. 

I do think the perfect home for Vanessa would be for her to be with you, Sven, and Ullana. But, again, only you and Sven can decide what is best for all of you.

Bless you, Alexandra, for rescuing Vanessa from all she has endured. 

Good luck with whatever decison you make.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Alexandra - thanks for clearing things up about your breeder. I had remembered that you went to a good breeder so I was perplexed at how this all happened in your first post so thanks for clarifying. How's Vanessa doing today?


Sue, it's such a long and sad story, I've only tried to explain the most important things in my first thread about her. 
It seems that I probably didn't tell enough to clear the full circumstances. Well, and then I always try my very best with my english, as you all have realized it's not my native language, Lol!

Anyway, Vanessa is doing very well the last days. She still stays at my parents home because her ear infection. But it's getting better day by day. Next week I'm going to our vet again to do the check up. Hope it'll heal soon and also her little soul...! 

She has to get used to a regular daily schedule, everything is mixed up in her. But Sven and me are quite sure, with a lot of patience and love we can help her. 
The most important thing is that Ullana gets used to her because she always has been a single dog and unfortunately she's not what I would call a 'Social Bug'. 
Hope time will help us, too!

Will answer all your lovely and thoughtful answers as soon as I have time to do! Thanks so much! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Alexandra you and Sven are such remarkable, kind people and you did the right thing by helping your breeder rescue poor Nessa and get her away from the horrible person that violated the breeder's contract. Knowing the whole story and how things have unfolded.....Nessa is going to love, love, love her new life with your mom and dad and I just know she and Ulli will become BFF's. You are an angel on earth. :wub: Please give Nessa and Ulli hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to see how your ladies are getting along Alexa? I am praying you will know what is best for Vanessa---she has been kicked around too much in her short life and has landed in a safe place by God's grace. If you need anything I am here. I fly out over Muenchen on Sat. in a week!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Oh Alexa, what a wonderful story in many ways, though sad in others!
> You alone can make this decision w/Sven---but I am betting Ullana will have a new sister and I so hope that happens! I know she would get used to the new member w/time and the assurance that she isn't being replaced. You have your parents nearby to help out as well which would be a blessing! So since you asked I say "go for it w/your whole heart as long as you and Sven are on the same page."
> I will be holding my breath and praying for wisdom!


Oh Sandi, I'm so thankful for your lovely and thoughtful words! 
To be honest: we'll made a decision on our way home ... but had to find out how things work out with Ullana and her!



Malt Shoppe said:


> I say KEEP HER.....two are so much fun..... I was only going to have one after losing both of my Maltese in January, but alas, I have two because my friend couldn't keep her new male pup due to emergency surgery.....it was a blessing, I love him to pieces and they both make me laugh every day. He's been so good for Gi'mme too....I vote for KEEPING Vanessa....it was meant to be.


Clarie, thanks for your honest opinion on this! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss in January! That's very sad. 
I'm happy to hear about your new added male! Sounds like it also meant to be!!!



MoonDog said:


> Oh Alexa, you are an angel! Just follow your heart...


Thanks so much for your sweet compliment, Robin! We'll follow our hearts...! 



Orla said:


> That's brilliant news! So glad that girl is out of a bad home!


I'm so happy and relieved we could get her out of that awful place! Now she's safe!



harrysmom said:


> Alexa,
> 
> I'm so glad that you were able to help this poor little baby. You and your husband will have to decide what to do... but she looks like she fits right into your family. :wub::wub: Good luck with your decision!


Debbie, many thanks for your nice words, that really means a lot to me. She's here for only one week now and every day I can see her progress.



Sylie said:


> I think Vanessa found her new home, personally. I have three fluffs, so I am all in favor of a bigger family. I truly doubt that you would ever regret taking her in. Best wishes to all four of you.


Sylvia, many thanks for your kind words. I see, you're so in love with your big fur family, Lol! I hope the two girls will get used to eachother very soon!



Maglily said:


> Yes , so glad to hear she's out of a bad home. No doubt when her ears are better and she feels at home (yours or another good home) she won't look so sad.


Brenda, thank you so much! As you mentioned, I also think her eyes look so sad in the first pictures! 
Today we'll go to the vet for a 2nd check up of her ears. Her shaking and itching is going to get a little bit better the last days! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Alexa -- it's so wonderful that you were able to get Vanessa out of this terrrible situation.
> 
> As far as keeping her, only you and your husband know in your hearts if you will be happy having 2 fluffs.
> 
> Sending prayers for you and for Vanessa.


Lynn, I'm so happy to get her out there and try my very best to give her a nice new home! 
Your prayers are very appreciated, thank you!



Snowbody said:


> Alexandra - I'm so devastated reading what that poor girl went through. All those homes and breedings.:smmadder: And to read about her latest puppies all dying.:smcry::smcry: Obviously all they wanted to do was make money from the pups - and they lost their lives because of people's ignorance and greed. So heartbreaking. :crying:You must have been beside yourself when you made the first call and couldn't rescue her. And asking all that money for her.:angry: It's like Vanessa was being held hostage.
> Alexandra -- you have given Vanessa life.:wub: Really. I feel like it's a new birth for her and a new start that she should have had at the beginning but didn't. What do I think? I think she's yours.:tender: She's beautiful. Looks so much like Ullana and at least in your home she'll never be used like she was before and you'll know that. She'll just be loved. I can't imagine her with anyone else. :ThankYou: for saving her. She might have been the one not to survive a future delivery. Hope her ears get better. I'm assuming your vet is giving her a good going over especially since she recently gave birth.


Susan, thanks for your lovely and truly words! The last two weeks were so exciting and disturbingly for me and my hubby as we didn't know if we get her or not. But everything went well and she's here now, safe! 
She still has these terrible mites in her ears and the infection in her left ear seems to heal slowly. Let's see what the vet says later.
Will keep you updated!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just checking in to see how Vanessa was coming along. Hope her ear clears up quickly, I'm assumming she has some social problems after such a terrible life....or is she a sweetie pie? 

Have you made any decisions yet? If you don't keep her, you are still a hero for taking her in and getting her better :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I checked in to see what decision you made too. Praying you make the right one for you! How are her ears?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Madison's Mom said:


> How wonderful of you! Vanessa is a very lucky little lady to have so many care enough about her to get her out of this horrible situation.
> 
> I have three pups now and we absolutely love it. They are great companions for each other. I'm sure you will make the best decision for you, Sven, Ullana and Vanessa.


Glenda, thanks so much! I really appreciate your kind opinion on this!



Bibu said:


> Oh my Alexandra!!! Thank you so much for rescuing Ullana's little cousin out of that horrible place! I can't believe that poor baby had to go through so many hear aches and even ear mites! Losing her little babies must have been so devastating. I hate people who live for this greed!!!! :angry:
> 
> I guess keeping her or not would have to be a decision you and Sven make. Weigh the positives and the negatives and then make an informed decision together. I can see that she looks like she is starting to fit in well with Ullana. Maybe I would wait until she gets completely better and give them a week together at home to see how they get along. If you decide to keep her, you want to make sure that Ullana feels comfortable with this decision too.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your lovely and thoughtful comment, Cory! She's such a sweet and well behaved little girl being here for just a week. We don't really know what she all had to go through but try our very best to make her life better and happier now! 
Haha, yes, right now we have to lil princesses over here! Thanks for sharing your travel experiences with the bag!!!! 



The A Team said:


> I'm so glad you have her with you....(kind of). When will she come to your home? The poor pup has been passed around so much, I think she should stay somewhere for a longer period of time - at least to heal her body and soul. You are probably the more experienced with maltese than the other lady.  soooooo.....I guess it's YOU. :innocent:


Oh Pat, you're so true. She deserves a home where she can stay forever. I always have this in my mind! 
You think she's mine? Lol! Will start a new thread with the update on her ...! 




bellaratamaltese said:


> oh so glad you got her out of there!!! whatever you decide to do, I will keep sweet Vanessa in my thoughts!


Many, many thanks, dear Stacy!



michellerobison said:


> All those puppies such a short time..Poor baby,thankfully she's out of that place and survived. She sure looks happy now...
> Sounds like she was bred a lot ,like my Bitsy was before we got her...
> I hadn't planned on keeping Rylee and Bitsy...I planned on rescuing and helping them find a good home through rescue since I already had 3 dogs but they won me over and I couldn't bear to part w/ them... Now they're velcroed to me,liek my first three are...
> What ever you both decide, we all know you're thinking of what's best for all fluffs and people involved...♥


Thanks so much, Michelle! So you also had to make a decision like this with Bitsy. 


silverhaven said:


> Poor little girl. :crying: I think you should give it some thought, and do you feel comfortable with. I know if you don't feel ready for another, between you and her breeder you will find a perfect home for her. But then maybe she has already found it  :biggrin:


Maureen, thank you, too! I always had the decision in my mind but first wanted to wait and see how Ullana is getting along with her! Stay tuned, will start a new thread with an update soon!



KAG said:


> Follow your heart, beautiful girl!!!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoox


Kerry, thank you! To follow my heart is always the best...!



bonsmom said:


> She is beautiful! I suggest you take that little sweetie into your home and love all her bad memories away. Thank you for getting her out of that horrible place.


We hug and kiss her like crazy, Lol! And she's loving it!



aprilb said:


> It is up to you, but you know in your heart what is best. I'm so glad you saved her, poor thing.:wub::wub:


Thank you so much, April! I'm too happy we had the opportunity to safe her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A new thread, huh? :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

suzimalteselover said:


> Bless you Alexandra for getting Vanessa out of that situation. She is such a sweet little girl!! Keep us posted on your decision. :grouphug:


Suzi, thanks so much for your lovely words! We're so in love with that little girl! 



Katkoota said:


> awwh i am so happy that she is out of that place. thanks to you. she is darling :wub:


Thanks very much, dear Kat! We're very happy she's here now! 



muchan said:


> Dear Alexa, sorry for the late notice about Vanessa. She's such a cute girl and she seems to get along pretty well with and the family. I would say, listen to your heart and made a good choice for both of you. If you really felt some connection with Vanessa, go ahead and talk to your breeder to see if you could keep her.
> 
> I always believed that its not us who choose the dogs but its them who chose us. When I went to see Jasmine last time I never thought I'd be ending up with her as my 2nd dog


That's very true, Nophie! It's not us who choose the dogs, its them who make the decision in the first moments. 
I noticed that at that time with Ullana and now with Vanessa again!



Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Alexa I love that picture of you both..you sure are pretty.
> 
> I think she's yours now, but if you think having two fluffs is too much for you I would be the first to understand, as I don't think I can manage having two. They are a lot of work and dedication and you have to really want to have a second dog. She is beautiful! It breaks my heart to see that people do not have the love for these fluffs like we do here. :angry:For all of her pups to die...what does that say? I think it speaks volumes to how they were caring for her. I know you will take the time you need to make your decision carefully. Everyone loves a happy ending, don't they? I hope Vanessa and Ulana become best buddies. And you know what is right for you.
> 
> Dianne


Dianne, I'm happy you like the first taken photos of Vanessa and me! 
Also thanks for your honest opinion on that! Same with me, it really breaks my heart to see how she got treated! Unfortunately she's in a very bad condition and she needs lots of allowance and love! 



mom2bijou said:


> Hi Alexandra!!
> 
> Oh gosh what a story! So sad that Vanessa had to endure such sadness but I'm so happy she is in loving hands now. I say if she is bonding with you, Sven and Ullana and she seems comfortable with all of you then keep her! We all know how good you and hubby are to Ullana. Vanessa would surely fit right in with your family.
> 
> ...


Tammy, thank you so so much for your warming words! 
She's such a cute little thing! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> God bless you Alexa for getting that beautiful girl out of such a horrid place. If you are in love with her, and you can tell that it will enrich Ullana's life to have a sister, then I'm in agreement with Pat. This girl has been through so much and needs to be with an experienced Maltese mommy and daddy. She deserves the best and I know you would make sure she gets it with you.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!!


Thanks so much for your blessings, dear Crystal! I'm so happy we could release her out of that bad place, she really deserves a good life now! We'll try our very best! 
But now my work will go on to stop that backyard breeder treating dogs like this. As you know, it's hard to have quite and get quite! 



Snowbody said:


> Alexandra - thanks for clearing things up about your breeder. I had remembered that you went to a good breeder so I was perplexed at how this all happened in your first post so thanks for clarifying. How's Vanessa doing today?


Hope I could clear up things a bit! Thanks for asking, Vanessa is, the circumstances accordingly, fine!



princessre said:


> Alexa, That is so wonderful of you to rescue Vanessa! It feels meant to be for you to be a family if it feels right to you. She's a sweetie.


Sophia, also thanks to you! We also think it's meant to be that she came here to our home!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> First of all, I love the pictures, Alexandra! You look beautiful, as always. And, Vanessa looks so at home in your arms.
> 
> Also, both Ullana and Vanessa look so content in the picture at your parents home. Great picture.
> 
> ...


Marie, thanks so so much for your kind and thoughtful words! I'm sorry that I'm replying so late to it. Things are very busy here at that time. 
I'm trying to handle everything but Nessy's ears (the left one in particular) needs time to heal!
More details in an update thread!



sassy's mommy said:


> Alexandra you and Sven are such remarkable, kind people and you did the right thing by helping your breeder rescue poor Nessa and get her away from the horrible person that violated the breeder's contract. Knowing the whole story and how things have unfolded.....Nessa is going to love, love, love her new life with your mom and dad and I just know she and Ulli will become BFF's. You are an angel on earth. :wub: Please give Nessa and Ulli hugs and kisses from us.


Oh Pat, I'm so thankful for all your sweet words! As you know, it has been a long and hard way to get her out there! But now it's done and her real life can begin! 
Hugs to you and sweet Sassy girl! 



edelweiss said:


> Just checking in to see how your ladies are getting along Alexa? I am praying you will know what is best for Vanessa---she has been kicked around too much in her short life and has landed in a safe place by God's grace. If you need anything I am here. I fly out over Muenchen on Sat. in a week!


Sandi, thanks for asking! We're doing quite well and things get better day by day. Well, Ullana slowly get used to Vanessa and I'm happy she's starting to do a small progress! 



The A Team said:


> I was just checking in to see how Vanessa was coming along. Hope her ear clears up quickly, I'm assumming she has some social problems after such a terrible life....or is she a sweetie pie?
> 
> Have you made any decisions yet? If you don't keep her, you are still a hero for taking her in and getting her better :thumbsup:


Thanks for asking, Pat! As I mentioned before, her left ear is still a problem and will need a special treatment. 
Fortunately she has no social problems even though she had such a bad life. She's a very content and balanced little girl, thankful for each love, attention and allowance.
She's such a Cutie Pie!!!



Rocky's Mom said:


> I checked in to see what decision you made too. Praying you make the right one for you! How are her ears?


Thanks for asking, Dianne! :wub:


----------

